Can anyone build a white spaces netwrok? - billphipps
======
JPLeRouzic
Yes if you comply with the law in your country. I mean that you do not have to
be a network operator to use those spectrum bands.

Last time I looked, there was a need to connect to a central database [0],
which looks quite complicated for what it worth.

Basically you are required to shut down your transmission if a demand having
more priority is coming (think meteo radars)

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TV_White_Space_Database](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TV_White_Space_Database)

~~~
JPLeRouzic
Just for the fun, I have a better solution, but it works only in low density
populations areas that have nearly no clouds in their sky:

[https://padiracinnovation.org/2017/01/10/mesosphere-light-
sc...](https://padiracinnovation.org/2017/01/10/mesosphere-light-scattering-
as-cell-tower-substitute/)

